# 99233 and 99239 the same day



## bill2doc (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm inclined to believe that you cannot bill these two codes on the same day under any circumstances with any modifier?? Physician see's pt in the AM during rounding (99233). Is back in the evening to discharge the patient (99238).  Is there any payer that will pay for both codes?  Even with a -59 or XE, or XU.

Having this discussion with another biller.

Thank you all !!!


----------



## thomas7331 (Aug 30, 2016)

These can't both be billed on the same day by the same provider.  Only one E&M is allowed per date of service and all of the E&M documentation should be combined to get a single code.  Every payer I've worked with follows this guideline.


----------



## twizzle (Aug 30, 2016)

bill2doc said:


> I'm inclined to believe that you cannot bill these two codes on the same day under any circumstances with any modifier?? Physician see's pt in the AM during rounding (99233). Is back in the evening to discharge the patient (99238).  Is there any payer that will pay for both codes?  Even with a -59 or XE, or XU.
> 
> Having this discussion with another biller.
> 
> Thank you all !!!



Modifiers 59, XE, XU cannot be appended to E&M codes.


----------

